# Guppy Love



## Rhian Mahoney (Jan 23, 2018)

New Tank for Christmas! 

Just over a week ago I bought Guppy Fish. 3 male, 5 females and 4 smaller females. Males from one tank and females from other tank. 
3days in and I have 3 baby guppy fry Teeny, Tot and Tiny are doing well. Have there own little area which they come back to after adventuring round rest of tank. Can't believe how small they are, gorgeous!!!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Very nice  I think livebearers are underrated. I used to have platys (all female, but they came pregnant from the shop) and enjoyed raising the fry.

Having said that, the tank doesn't look massive (correct me if I'm wrong) so just wondering if you do have a contingency plan for if you start to get overrun with them, bearing in mind each female will likely give birth every 6 weeks or so?


----------



## Rhian Mahoney (Jan 23, 2018)

I have another two 60l tanks set up. I've removed the males now. Not sure what sex the little ones are as yet, looks to me like one male and two females. 
The tank isn't the largest I agree, its only 60l but neither are the guppies. In fact they are a lot smaller than the ones I had some years back. Was told they were adult females but then again I was led to believe that they were just females in tank but obviously not lol 
Thanks for reply.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Female live bearers can store sperm for some weeks / months so be prepared for more babies even with the male removed.

I am not familiar with guppies but found some of my male platy fry were late developers. They looked female much longer than many of their contemporaries and their gonopodia developed very slowly.


----------

